# Celtic and Irish Bog Oak



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

This is a full size Celtic roller ball that's wrapped in Irish bog oak. Finish is pens plus as I wanted to keep the wood feel to it. Over time it will develop a patina to it. I really like the way you can feel the open grain of the oak. This is a very large and classy pen IMO. Hope ya like it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 30, 2015)

Classy Michael...very classy. I also like the open grain look and feel...though typically go for more fully sealed versions for pens being sold.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Awesome work Michael ! Love the wood choice .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice work, Michael! On the one bog oak pen I made, I went a similar route with the finish to keep the wood feel to it.

How do you like that kit?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Great pairing Michael! I use WTF for Irish Bog Oak for same reason.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 30, 2015)

Like it! Where in the world do you get Irish Bog Oak? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2015)

Very cool match-up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice work Michael.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Michael! On the one bog oak pen I made, I went a similar route with the finish to keep the wood feel to it.
> 
> How do you like that kit?



Thank you Matt.... This is the first full size pen I've ever made. The thing Is huge and made for gorilla hands lol. Overall I like the kit. Everything went together fine and nothing seems cheap. There is only one enamel part which is on the nib to cap threads so hopefully it will wear well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> Classy Michael...very classy. I also like the open grain look and feel...though typically go for more fully sealed versions for pens being sold.



Tim I Definately agree with you and if it sells I'll advise the buyer of the care it will need


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Like it! Where in the world do you get Irish Bog Oak? Chuck



Hey chuck I bought this on a IAP group buy from a feller in Ireland.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for the notes on what you think of the kit! I've looked at it before and I might have to try it sometime.



Bean_counter said:


> The thing Is huge and made for gorilla hands lol.



So, you're saying it would fit my hands quite well then, lol! (I need to buy a few full-sized kits to make for myself - I've got one full sized pen and it's so much nicer to write with verses the Jr. sized kits for my big hands!)


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Thanks for the notes on what you think of the kit! I've looked at it before and I might have to try it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're saying it would fit my hands quite well then, lol! (I need to buy a few full-sized kits to make for myself - I've got one full sized pen and it's so much nicer to write with verses the Jr. sized kits for my big hands!)



I thought long and hard how to post that without saying your name lol but you got my gist

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------

